# What is the TONE you're after?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I think this thread will make for an interesting read.

A lot of us sift through pedals, amps, and guitars trying to get _that_ sound.

Some of us don't think we'll know it until we find it. Some of us have heard it and are trying to figure out what gear will take us there.

*Can you describe the tone you're after or show a clip of it? Perhaps describe the gear you think you need to attain it.*

There are two clips I've watched over and over that have the certain sound I want. I now know what the gear is and I'm slowly making my way towards it.

Here's part of the sound (2:10 to 2:21)

[video=youtube;2ATolIMMqZM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ATolIMMqZM[/video]

And here's another important element to the tone I'm after (0:00 - 0:30)

[video=youtube;aAzR40U9SY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAzR40U9SY0[/video]

For the first clip, is that a typical 'P90' sound? Is it possible to get that sound from a humbucker?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD-I_CU2eU8
Listen at 3:13 for just the guitar....
I have yet to nail this tone exactly.
BTW..2:20-2:31 is the dude talking.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never been after "that" tone. I just want to play guitar as well as possible. As for tones, I don't really believe there is "that" tone but rather there are "those" tones. If someone limits themselves to "that" tone, I feel it's limiting one's creative ability and technique as a guitar player.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> ....*Can you describe the tone you're after *


The tone everyone else seems to be able to get.... and I just can't ....no matter what.
I haven't given up on finding it...but I am getting very tired of trying.

Sorry for being so gloomy/pessimistic.

Good Luck finding your tone.

True story: A friend of mine (who is a very experienced and excellent guitar player actually phoned me one evening in tears of joy, excitement, disbelief, relief, etc and told me "I have just found the tone I have been trying to find for years". 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

capnjim said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD-I_CU2eU8
> Listen at 3:13 for just the guitar....
> I have yet to nail this tone exactly.
> BTW..2:20-2:31 is the dude talking.


Oops. Thanks. Fixed.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> ....I don't really believe there is "that" tone but rather there are "those" tones.


I have to admit that I have also been chasing more than one tone...still no real success.

Cheers

Dave

*@adcandour*...Great idea for a thread!! 
Congrats.... and thanks ....I think...LOL


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree that there _are_ more than just one tone to seek.
Clean and dirt tones, for example.

I had never been after a certain clean tone, but came across a Fender Twin in the '90s.
That sold me on a good rich and fat foundation to build on.
That was a red knob, or Evil Twin, with a weak O/D channel, but still had the Fender cleans.
That led me into the external drive route, pedals.

An early inspiration/influence was Billy Gibbons.
Earlier albums, many great tones on Deguello, an all time favorite of mine.
Thick and sustaining, harmonically rich, beyond BGs touch.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Tone, very interesting subject. My own thoughts on tone are just clean clear sound unencumbered by any type of distortion. I guess the two most memorable, just for sound alone would be, 1) a female singer, me on a classical guitar, on a stage playing to a TV camera, fantastic video, although I might have had to change my undies later that night. 2) Me with my Gibson Barney Kessel Custom in a recording studio with no one else, plugged into the sound board and back through head phones, clean clear music. I was just sitting here now trying to remember what song that was, 50 years seem to fog the old brain to some extent. That was a one song demo that led to the TV audition. That's exactly what they asked for.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I have never been after "that" tone. I just want to play guitar as well as possible. As for tones, I don't really believe there is "that" tone but rather there are "those" tones. If someone limits themselves to "that" tone, I feel it's limiting one's creative ability and technique as a guitar player.


I get what you're saying.

If you check out the 54 goldtop video, you'll note that the guitar has a variety of tones, but can achieve _the_ tone. So, the versatility is there. 

I know having a set-up that can achieve that sound would make me feel good.

- - - Updated - - -



capnjim said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD-I_CU2eU8
> Listen at 3:13 for just the guitar....
> I have yet to nail this tone exactly.
> BTW..2:20-2:31 is the dude talking.


It seems like an easy one to achieve, _but_ the fact of the matter is that as soon as you say "exactly", it's a totally diffferent ball game...

- - - Updated - - -



greco said:


> The tone everyone else seems to be able to get.... and I just can't ....no matter what.
> I haven't given up on finding it...but I am getting very tired of trying.
> 
> Sorry for being so gloomy/pessimistic.
> ...


I would love to hear a sample of the tone you're talking about.

I would also love to hear the tone your friend finally found.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

What tone am I chasing? The one that sounds pleasing to my ears and suits whatever song I happen to be playing. Unfortunately, that changes every few minutes.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Good idea. Ever since I've found tube Amps and parkhead here, (we met about 26 years ago through the buy and sell). He became my mentor for tone and pickups. 

I learned a lot. 

Tube amps have three particular areas of tone in any given preamp design. Clean - edge of drive or let's say where your dynamics can choose between cleaner and more distorted rendering (attack depth and speed and pick type) - then finally the different grades of drive/distortion. 
(In order of importance) 

Pickups
Long story short, this is both a voice and a microphone. I'd say voice 80% pickups and 20% guitar and woods. There have been experiments to this effect. My first venture into pickups was at one of the top guys, motor city pickups in Detroit. I got PAF style HB's and vintage p90. Still some of my best pickups. 

Amps: I've gravitated to keeping my baseline on the cleaner side ever since I discovered high end quality drive pedals (I use three ). It's great to be able to come back to a quality clean. 
I like 12-35 watts as that range is super useable. 

Guitars 
I go for guitars I like how the feel and look. Also their story. The tone / voice can always be easily changed. 

I also always try to discover all the special tones that the guitar's configuration of pots and pickup selections can render. I feel so many players don't use this enough. I in particular like the neck pickup on most guitars. As long as there is no mud!! 


Another thing is jamming at volumes that the amp can work up a sweat at. There is a place where the drive and sustain naturally hits a special "mojo-zone". I like to be there. It's also important to hand pick your amp's wattage to not be overkill. 

Of course this is all IMO. I'll provide clips shortly. 


Good thread.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sambonee said:


> Good idea. Ever since I've found tube Amps and parkhead here, (we met about 26 years ago through the buy and sell). He became my mentor for tone and pickups.
> 
> I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


Great post, Sean. 

With that knowledge, do you find it easier to achieve a tone that you're trying to emulate and are you usually 'close', or very accurate? Or, are you trying to achieve your own tone (and have you?)

Sorry for the interrogation - just trying to keep learning


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My default tone is a singlecoil Tele into a Traynor tube amp with very mild reverb and moderate gain. Either side of that is pure clean and a little dirtier. Sometimes i substitute guitars. Nothing really out there.

Often I experiment with a lot of effects but that practice has little practical band application. The Boss ME-80 is loads of fun.

The rest, as they say, is in the hands. That would include a Blue Chip pick and sometimes a glass or ceramic slide.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I could live with Marty Stewart's clean tone and Charlie Star's dirt tone. The lead tone in Lucky as a Seven is one of my favorites.

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SrswuWTqtxI[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Traynor YBA 1 from 1966 powered by country voltage into 2 x 12 no name speakers at 4 ohms in a 70's Traynor cab, 80's DS-1, no name guitar cables, Protone Squier Strat with US pickups, high humidity and temperature with many flying insects on an evening time outdoor stage near Peterborough 2003 filmed on 8mm camcorder - that's the tone! Somewhere over Peterborough, that magical tone is still floating in the air never to be heard again(except on 8mm camcorder tape).


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I found my tone with my Les Paul paired with my Victoria 20112 (Fender Tweed Deluxe 5E3 reproduction)... that amp recalibrated everything I look for in an amp (sag/compression, responsiveness, breakup characteristics, balance). Where the Victoria finishes off (limited power and headroom), my 25w Phaez Corona takes over with similar characteristics although with more headroom and slightly more refinement.

The type of tones that I'm speaking of are best conveyed in this video... great history and great tones (but too much reverb). I specifically like the cleaner tones starting at 13:50.

http://youtu.be/UHOdXWLrxPk

Edit: oops, forgot the link.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't chase tone like some do. i don't see the point, for myself. all i want is to play well. the rest will take care of itself, at least to the boundries i would be concerned with.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ed2000 said:


> Traynor YBA 1 from 1966 powered by country voltage into 2 x 12 no name speakers at 4 ohms in a 70's Traynor cab, 80's DS-1, no name guitar cables, Protone Squier Strat with US pickups, high humidity and temperature with many flying insects on an evening time outdoor stage near Peterborough 2003 filmed on 8mm camcorder - that's the tone! Somewhere over Peterborough, that magical tone is still floating in the air never to be heard again(except on 8mm camcorder tape).


Haha, that's awesome.

- - - Updated - - -



dradlin said:


> I found my tone with my Les Paul paired with my Victoria 20112 (Fender Tweed Deluxe 5E3 reproduction)... that amp recalibrated everything I look for in an amp (sag/compression, responsiveness, breakup characteristics, balance). Where the Victoria finishes off (limited power and headroom), my 25w Phaez Corona takes over with similar characteristics although with more headroom and slightly more refinement.
> 
> The type of tones that I'm speaking of are best conveyed in this video... great history and great tones (but too much reverb). I specifically like the cleaner tones starting at 13:50.


Video not there.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

sambonee said:


> Pickups
> Long story short, this is both a voice and a microphone. I'd say voice 80% pickups and 20% guitar and woods. There have been experiments to this effect. My first venture into pickups was at one of the top guys, motor city pickups in Detroit. I got PAF style HB's and vintage p90. Still some of my best pickups.


Put the same pickups in a les paul style guitar and swap to to something like a basswood super strat style - the difference is clear. That being said, the pickups do make a substantial difference. That difference depends on too many things to put a number on it but pickups won't change the basic character or "voice" of your guitar. 

My take on tone is that you use whatever sounds good. I don't believe in splitting hairs. There's so much great sounding gear out there that finding something that suits you and your application should be fairly easy. Last jam I went to, everyone had different gear and honestly, I think they all sounded good. What matters in the end is the musician and whether you can get your point across. Different tools can get you there.

In terms of amps, listen with your ears, not your eyes. Every amp is different and volume / tone controls are completely different from say a Marshall to a Fender or Vox or Orange or whatever else.

When it comes to amps, most people forget about the speakers. Different speakers can make or break the whole system and for me, the speakers can be just as important as the guitar and amp. If you can experiment there, go for it, but it can be expensive quick


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm in the same camp as others here who have said they have no particular tone in mind other than what feels "right" for what they're playing. I'm generally happy with whatever I stumble onto, though admittedly I make valiant efforts to stumble a lot in a lot of different directions. Two tones I like but am not currently set up for are a glistening clean tone with a big bottom and lots of reverb - a Hank Marvin or Hershel Yatovitz (Chris Isaac's guitarist) tone, if you will - and a throaty, woody ES-335 tone. I also like a sparkling Gretsch both-pickups tone. I don't currently own either an amp that will do big cleans with reverb, or any sort of semi-acoustic.

Now, just what I'd DO with those tones if I could get them, I have no idea. But I do like them and would like the experience of playing with them at least once more in my life.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I generally sound like me. I learned this when I had both my ycv80 and jsx stack. Kick on the gain and my core sound was still there.

Between the 70's fender 112, 80's JCM800 on 7, and my FSM, I know I like all those sounds. I want another vintage fender because thats not what my marshall sounds like. That said I think my 800 sounds fantastic, and slamming it with a drive pedal puts it into "modern" territory and makes me grin. I sold my FSM, and a 5150 (which I use now) sounds 90% of the way there and gets me a gain tome I can rely on and enjoy. I also know that PAF style pickups are great for what I do. EMG's work for the high gain stuff but arent my preference.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't really chase tones per say but I do have varied influences and tend to sound like whoever I'm into at the moment. These days it's Steve Rothery, say the lead tone in this clip:

[video=youtube;JAkhQoVMACI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAkhQoVMACI[/video]

(The other guitarist, Dave Foster, can shred like nobody's business, btw.)

Other major influences in terms of tone are Jimmy Herring and Trey Anastasio (for the cleaner stuff).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If I had to pick any one tone, it would be the RoyClark-BrianMay-SteveVai-JimmyPage-GeorgeBenson-RandyTravis-BradPaisley tone.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> If I had to pick any one tone, it would be the RoyClark-BrianMay-SteveVai-JimmyPage-GeorgeBenson-RandyTravis-BradPaisley tone.


Ah, the coveted sigue sigue sputnik tone:

SIGUE SIGUE SPUTNIK - 21st Century Boy - (HIGH DEFINITION) [HD]: https://youtu.be/pRhVieOGQkw


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

adcandour said:


> <snip> *Can you describe the tone you're after or show a clip of it? Perhaps describe the gear you think you need to attain it. *<snip>


I want "all of the above" tone, plus more.

The P90 player is REALLY skilled. I'll say up front that I have limited experience with P90s, having owned just one years ago and dinked with 2-3 more. However I'll bring the P90 fans out roaring by suggesting that a lot of players would not get that tonal range from P90s. Not just my own very limited skills saying that; I've listened to better players too because I love certain P90 sounds.

Joe's video also gives a good impression of versatility, but you've certainly noticed that the CC#12 he's playing is darker and beefier than the P90 guitar. Not all humbucker/Custombucker LPs are like that; in fact I don't think all CC#12s are like that (I don't own one yet, but I've been listening to them). You can find brighter LPs with (arguably) more versatility wearing humbuckers and Custombuckers. In particular, the Custombuckers that appeared first in 2013 Custom Shop LPs are generally brighter and can cover a lot of the ground that P90s can, IMO.

Following link is another demonstration of LP versatility by Joe. He doesn't get to a crisp P90 growl, but he likely could even with that guitar and a bit of amp fiddling.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkGCvLstPrE


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

boyscout said:


> I want "all of the above" tone, plus more.
> 
> The P90 player is REALLY skilled. I'll say up front that I have limited experience with P90s, having owned just one years ago and dinked with 2-3 more. However I'll bring the P90 fans out roaring by suggesting that a lot of players would not get that tonal range from P90s. Not just my own very limited skills saying that; I've listened to better players too because I love certain P90 sounds.
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of that video.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Video not there.


Sorry... I edited the post to ad the link.

You better like that video demo if you still have the Lazy J coming your way.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

dradlin said:


> Sorry... I edited the post to ad the link.
> 
> You better like that video demo if you still have the Lazy J coming your way.


Haha, I know, eh? 

Coincidentally, I'm just about to cross the border to pick it up, finally. Can't wait.

I'm gonna check the video out now before I get hammered by the awful people at Telus.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like variety to tone, but overall, for my playing, not yours necessarily--I like mids.
I can live without them sometimes.

I remember hearing the Outlaws Green grass & High tides, and wanting that tone on the solos--and some of the chord work as well.

Never managed to find a Legend amp that someone else didn't buy first...

But overall I like my tone(s)


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

2 guitars.....many great tones ...all my kind of stuff that I love about guitars.

G.

[video=youtube;14m8nW7Y3OE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14m8nW7Y3OE[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Watching those Mayer and Urban CMT videos over and over is what finally put me over the edge and made me buy a Two-Rock. Some wicked tones from both players. Made me a huge Urban fan.



GTmaker said:


> 2 guitars.....many great tones ...all my kind of stuff that I love about guitars.
> 
> G.
> 
> [video=youtube;14m8nW7Y3OE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14m8nW7Y3OE[/video]


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

my favorite tone ( so far) is the Lindy Fralin P92, which is similar to a p90 but fits in a normal humbucker slot.

When I bought my Epiphone Black beauty, I knew I would want to upgrade the pickups. After doing a lot of online searching and talking to some knowledgeable people, someone recommended that I put a humbucker sized P90 in the middle position. The idea being that all the pickups are very close together and possible interfering with each other, but putting a p90 in the middle would alleviate that a bit due to the magnet design. But I had a hard time finding what I was looking for because the p90's I liked didn't come with gold covers. Then I came across an article on p90 sized humbuckers with sound clips and I fell for the Lindy Fralin p92. The LF P90 sounds amazing but again no gold cover which was a deal breaker for me. Plus I think the offset treble bass poles looks sort of cool and different.


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U1mrbqyEyw

Hate to do it, but... Right around the 3 minute mark is pure tone hard-on material for me.

Just think it could be mine for a mere 80k.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

chasing the tone that will make the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.
here's a decent approximation

[video=youtube;ULR1syAj1Z4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULR1syAj1Z4[/video]


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I dream of the tone from a paisley telecaster, with heavy strings played with thumb and fingers, and snapping against the frets!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9r62Xc287s


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think if I was putting together a dream amp, I would use two trains of thought that influenced me most over the years. The Blackface Deluxe reverb, with its creamy tube overdrive. And the Marshall 2553 Silver Jubilee for that superior crunchy hard driving Rhythmy chunka chug chug thing, if that makes any sense. I've owned both over the years, a lot of other Amps, and so far in my tone quest, nothing really measured up that delivered what the two Icons I had just mentioned.........until now.

I should also mention that I've tried a lot of guitars as well and really settled in the camp of Mahogany, neck, body, back, and I'll take semi hollow, but not mandatory. I just get the sweetest tones and resonance out of it, that just pleases my ears, and after all, that's all that really matters. Pups both single and double coil with a coil tap sound great. I now play a PRS Mira, and a custom Mahogany Thinline Tele. Pretty happy with both, but from time to time I play a 72 tele deluxe RI. Just something about those WR Pups that make it sound very tasty.

Getting back to the amp, We happen to be blessed to have a builder here in Windsor, Ontario, that not only makes great klones, but also does Custom builds as well, with a lot of his own design influence. *Randy Fay and Phaez Amps*. He has made hundreds of amps over the years and has distributed them all over the World. I've been watching him for a while now, and he does have a Blackface design called the "Corona" and a Jubilee design called the "Jubenville". Over the years, he's done custom builds called the "Duophonic" which basically Is 1 head cab sharing two amps. Not a dual channel.

Well, needless to say I ordered a Corona/Jubenville Duophonic and had a chance to test drive it last week, and all I can say is, it Met all my expectations and then some! The amp is set up with two inputs, one for each amp. Both amps share a pair of 6v6's with 5, 12ax7's, which puts his design in the 25 Watt camp for both sides. He also at my request, put a half power switch, effects loop, 4,8,16 ohm speaker taps. The Corona side has 3 way tone stack and a master volume, which give me my blackface tone but another stage of shaped gain, and where it leaves off, the Jubenville takes over in the gain department. I use an A/B switch to jump between both amps, and truthfully there is nothing this amp can't do! I can pretty much throw all my Overdrive Pedals out the window because they're simply not needed anymore!

Randy also gave me the option to name the amp and have in on the front Faceplate, so I appropriately called it the "Twain"
Duophonic. I thought that that was pretty cool for him to give me the option.! All wrapped in a Vox "Fawn" Tolex with Gold name tag.

Yeah I know, pics are on the way but Randy has the amp now for some fine tuning and I should have it back just after Easter. I also made a Matching 1 x 12 Bluesbreaker style speaker cab, made by extreme Audiophile Cabinet designer Jim Peach, (also a local builder) and loaded that little monster with a 75 watt Celestion Creamback.

Have I finally reached the Pearly Gates of Tone Heaven?, Well, too soon to tell but , Randy Fay has given me tools I need to walk through those gates with a big smile on my face, and boy am I liking what I'm hearing so far.

BTW, I am in no way affiliated with Phaez amps, just another one of his very many satisfied customers.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im coming by with my PRS to hear that sucker


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The tone I chase is the one that pops up once in a while at 3:28 or so in the morning when you're tired but can't get to sleep so you plug in a guitar and plunk away for a while. Somewhere in there something clicks and the stars align. When that happens, I don't sound like anyone else, I sound like me.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Budda said:


> Im coming by with my PRS to hear that sucker


You're very much welcome to. When I tested it out, I had 3 guitars and 3 speaker cabs. One was a 2 x 12 Reinhardt. That one sounded the best of all.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I will concede that Mayer is a douche, but I would kill for his technique, and his taste in guitars and tone is impeccable!



GTmaker said:


> 2 guitars.....many great tones ...all my kind of stuff that I love about guitars.
> 
> G.
> 
> [video=youtube;14m8nW7Y3OE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14m8nW7Y3OE[/video]


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I have to admit having a tone du jour fickleness. 
That is why I have several guitars and amps.
One tone I always appreciate however, is Warren Haynes.
The meaty tone he gets with various gibson guitars always makes me grin.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

capnjim said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD-I_CU2eU8
> Listen at 3:13 for just the guitar....
> I have yet to nail this tone exactly.
> BTW..2:20-2:31 is the dude talking.


Get yourself a Lespaul and a Rectoverb and done deal !


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm one of those guys who believes truly good tone starts in the fingers. As has been said previously, I search for different tones at different times. That also means changing my picking style/attack and fingering style. Depends on what feels right for the song/style.

That said, aside from technique, when I'm just jamming alone with nothing but the guitar there is one sound I strive for. An edge of breakup sound. The guitar is pretty clean sounding until I start to dig in with the pick. Then it's like the gritty wash of the gain just explodes out of the notes. Like a sponge getting squished and letting its contents loose, but without losing it's initial form. Some call it "bloom", "tubey", etc. Lots of tonewords. Here are a couple of examples:

[video=youtube;GJdIqlQzcTY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJdIqlQzcTY[/video]
In particular, the little 10 second "dynamics" demonstration starting at 10:50.

[video=youtube;rXaER6WW-uo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXaER6WW-uo[/video]
Mainly just the intro...

[video=youtube;wBVFcPoCdlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBVFcPoCdlk[/video]
Actually, anything by Andy Timmons. He is my favorite marriage of technique and expression. Always trying to express something unique with every note. I'm sure I could play through his full rig and the "tone" wouldn't be there in the same way.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I get what you're saying.
> 
> If you check out the 54 goldtop video, you'll note that the guitar has a variety of tones, but can achieve _the_ tone. So, the versatility is there.
> 
> ...


AD !!!

The 54 demo you posted is not jaw dropping!!
sorry to say this but I've played a R7 2013 that was
totaly amazing and believe me when I say that I was
very sad walking out from there not being able to put
the $4500 plus tax down but it was one of the ones !!!

Here's a little reminder of great tone !!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V8kfI8H-XOg

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EA0LtElaUIo


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I believe the PC term is "eccentric". Lol. Love his tone and technique though.



rhh7 said:


> I will concede that Mayer is a douche, but I would kill for his technique, and his taste in guitars and tone is impeccable!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis said:


> AD !!!
> 
> The 54 demo you posted is not jaw dropping!!
> sorry to say this but I've played a R7 2013 that was
> ...


Louis!!! 

It's all relative. I personally love the tone throughout that goldtop video (and mostly at the time I noted).

A lot of the other posts are really good, but I think we all envy/prefer our selected tones for individual reasons. 

I liked your video, but I'm certain that most of us will still prefer our own chosen clips, etc.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

For me , Ze Tone !!!.....is a JTM45/100 
never had the chance to own one but he did !!,,

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xamacn_jimi-hendrix-like-a-rolling-stone-h_music


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Louis!!!
> 
> It's all relative. I personally love the tone throughout that goldtop video (and mostly at the time I noted).
> 
> ...


Totally Agree !!!

To each is own !!........in a tasteful road !!


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

For most everything a fender style amp a nice guitar and a few pedals can get me there. Gear is certainly not going to get you good tone. It helps but playing right will sound better then getting good gear. 
Tones I love : Lindsey Buckinham- Ryan Dahle- Gary Louris- Beatles- Neil Young- Jake E Lee
I could go on.
There are two contradictory tones that are hard to get out of one rig that I love. A bloated Class A harmonic. Think Abbey Road arpeggios. And a clean and Lean base tone. Would need to switch betwixt amps I guess.

One tone I can't achieve is a Metal Tone. I have a sloppy right hand and I can't get a lot of distortion to sound good. As a result I use a cleaner tone then most and I really love fuzz. A good fuzz tone feels very comfortable to me. I've done more then a few gigs with a fuzz face as my only dirt.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> I will concede that Mayer is a douche, but I would kill for his technique, and his taste in guitars and tone is impeccable!


I fully agree with the whole statement above.
IF you see the whole CMT concert , there is one song where MAyer playes a blue Deucenberg ...amazing tone that you dont hear too often.

G.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i think it's telling, that there doesn't seem to be any science out there regarding "tone". 
i don't see anything about pedals or cables or wood, or any of the guitar related stuff that people rely on in their search for an elusive quality of sound. i leave it to others to decide what that might mean.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've come to the conclusion that the tone I seek has been there since my very early days of playing.

I end up getting pretty similar sounds from any rig I use with a little time. Whether that's good tone is always a matter of opinion.

For me it seems to be a matter of finding a way to get the sound I hear in my mind to come out of the FOH mains. It always takes tweeking but there have been very few complete rigs I had to bail on because I just couldn't get a sound I liked.

On the other hand, maybe what that says is that I only obsess about tone to a point and then find a way to work with the sound I have.

I suppose once I get to the point with any particular set up where I'm really liking what I hear, I stop tweeking and start playing.

Meh, I'm old and rambling.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> I'm one of those guys who believes truly good tone starts in the fingers. As has been said previously, I search for different tones at different times. That also means changing my picking style/attack and fingering style. Depends on what feels right for the song/style.
> 
> That said, aside from technique, when I'm just jamming alone with nothing but the guitar there is one sound I strive for. An edge of breakup sound. The guitar is pretty clean sounding until I start to dig in with the pick. Then it's like the gritty wash of the gain just explodes out of the notes. Like a sponge getting squished and letting its contents loose, but without losing it's initial form. Some call it "bloom", "tubey", etc. Lots of tonewords. Here are a couple of examples:
> 
> ...



The clip of Andy Timmons playing Gone.......

I really had no idea he was that good. What a touch. His bends are so precise, but he's no machine.

Wow.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> I'm one of those guys who believes truly good tone starts in the fingers.



Whole thread about RIP theory that tone is in the
fingers at GP with a demo showing Stevie Ray playing others gear

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1557895


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Coincidentally, I'm just about to cross the border to pick it up....


Did you get it? Has it left you twitching on the floor in an incapacitated state of tonal nirvana?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

dradlin said:


> Did you get it? Has it left you twitching on the floor in an incapacitated state of tonal nirvana?


Yep, I have unboxed it, but I'm still here in Ohio. I knew I would leave early, if I didn't bring a guitar with me, but I made a mistake and brought my son's travel electric. It's unplayable, so I have to wait til I get home (the intonation is way off and the action is very high - the bridge is also screwed up)

The only thing I can say at the moment is that I've never heard cleans like this before. I brought a delay pedal, and it's never sounded better. That's all I got, but there's a lot of promise. I will certainly putting a demo together soon.

- - - Updated - - -



Louis said:


> Whole thread about RIP theory that tone is in the
> fingers at GP with a demo showing Stevie Ray playing others gear
> 
> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1557895



That was definitely an interesting video. It was funny watching him struggle with the settings.

There were a few follow up posts that put it all into perspective though. Ultimately, it seems, gear is a major part of a guitarist's tone.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour;
That was definitely an interesting video. It was funny watching him struggle with the settings.
There were a few follow up posts that put it all into perspective though. Ultimately said:


> Yes !.......and I think he stepped quite fast on the wah pedal cause he was struggling with the tone !


----------



## Bluesburglar (Jan 22, 2014)

All you need to get the tone I'm after is a borrowed Univox Les Paul copy, a dimed Sound City 50 watt amp, oh yes I almost forgot, Magic Sam's fingers!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S5DGqCfk8o


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Louis said:


> Whole thread about RIP theory that tone is in the
> fingers at GP with a demo showing Stevie Ray playing others gear
> 
> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1557895


Keyword = "starts" in the fingers. The rest of the gear is still important, but technique always comes first IMO. YMMV


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> Keyword = "starts" in the fingers. The rest of the gear is still important, but technique always comes first IMO. YMMV



Agreed !!!!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I have never understood the idea that the 'fingers' are so important for creating tone. Santana would not achieve his desired tone playing thru George Benson's rig, he would sound like Santana playing thru Benson's rig (fingers), but the tone would not even be close - that has to do with the gear. 

I have spent a lot of $ over the years buying amps and pedals, I have some very good guitars as well, to try to re-create the sounds I was after. I learned that many of the more 'processed' sounds, like Andy Timmon's tone above, are very difficult to achieve because the rigs are very complicated. 

The latest tone that I was chasing was like Satriani's on this album, check out the solo at 2:30

<span style="font-size: 13.1428575515747px;">[video=youtube;IaZrbMBqS_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaZrbMBqS_U[/video]

a guy on the internet did an excellent job of reproducing it on the Fractal Audio Axe Fx. I use one of those and I just downloaded the rig he created onto mine and boom, there it is. I love it, I use it for almost all of my lead stuff now. Digital technology has actually made tone chasing quite scientific, and fun. I have about 5 distinct tones that I use for gigging and playing at home and they all use different amps and pedal set ups.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluesmostly said:


> .....a guy on the internet did an excellent job of reproducing it on the Fractal Audio Axe Fx. I use one of those and *I just downloaded the rig he created onto mine and boom, there it is. I love it, I use it for almost all of my lead stuff now.* Digital technology has actually made tone chasing quite scientific, and fun. I have about 5 distinct tones that I use for gigging and playing at home and they all use different amps and pedal set ups.


Scientific tone chasing form vey advanced digital technology...Cool! 

I wonder how many others will now be tempted to follow this direction after reading your post?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

bluesmostly said:


> I have never understood the idea that the 'fingers' are so important for creating tone. Santana would not achieve his desired tone playing thru George Benson's rig, he would sound like Santana playing thru Benson's rig (fingers), but the tone would not even be close - that has to do with the gear.


You're right. I think there's often a blurred line between tone and technique. Some people confuse note selection and technique with tone and vice versa.



> I learned that many of the more 'processed' sounds, like Andy Timmon's tone above, are very difficult to achieve because the rigs are very complicated.


Actually, those tones are pretty raw/simple.

The "Gone" intro is just a Mesa Boogie Stiletto's gain channel with guitar's volume rolled way back. The rest of the song is the clean channel boosted with a tube driver. "The Prayer & The Answer" intro is just the clean channel on the Stiletto, later boosted with the same tube driver. In the studio, he adds stereo tape delay. Live, he uses two Memory Man delays in stereo to get the same effect.

Not much going on aside from great guitar playing and raw amp tones.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When people say that tone is in the hands, they're not stupid or misguided enough to fail to understand that there's a difference between EQing, gain settngs, pedal choices and settings, and technique.

But, when I play though someone else's rig, I sound like me playing through someone else's rig.

Brian May will sound like Brian May, no matter WHAT POS rig he uses.

Yes that other stuff does matter, but not nearly as much as the way a player grabs the strings.

I do my best to get a tone I can work with, but how you play is about 90% of your tone IMO.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Milkman said:


> When people say that tone is in the hands, they're not stupid or misguided enough to fail to understand that there's a difference between EQing, gain settngs, pedal choices and settings, and technique.
> 
> But, when I play though someone else's rig, I sound like me playing through soume else's rig.
> 
> ...


 So true milkman.
Like any experienced "operator", whether it be driving a car or playing guitar, knowing how to manipulate the controls to coax the best out of the equipment has to have a profound affect on the end result. I have always had a difficult time concentrating while creating or playing if the sounds I imagine are not being reproduced through my gear. That is why I have spent so much time and effort over the years tweaking and tinkering. It's comforting to have finally reached a point where I can stop knob twisting and chasing the tone. So I would say that it's a good mix of having the right gear and knowing how to use it. My only complaint is, I wish I had found it a whole lot sooner! Having said that, I often wonder if I would have realized or appreciated what I have now........back then?? Cheers, d


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, what Milkman said. 

I sound mostly like me, no matter what I'm into. Sure, the hardware can make a big difference, but I always get it towards what I want to hear. There is a feedback loop there - I hear the tone, process it, adjust amp/guitar/technique to get a little closer to what I hear in my head (or want to hear). 

The attack and touch are so important that I can't believe people think it has nothing to do with tone.

And - it is all in the ear of the beholder. Fer example, what Jack White hears as a good tone, I wouldn't chase after in a million years. But he obviously loves it - and so do his fans. Note I don't say he doesn't have good tone - just not a tone I would be interested in using myself. 

Perhaps a string on who has the sound you'd never use or is directly opposed to yours would be appropriate?


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Milkman said:


> When people say that tone is in the hands, they're not stupid or misguided enough to fail to understand that there's a difference between EQing, gain settngs, pedal choices and settings, and technique.
> 
> But, when I play though someone else's rig, I sound like me playing through someone else's rig.
> 
> ...


Understood, like I said, Santana will 'sound' like Santana playing thru Benson's rig, but the 'tone' will be different from his own. I prefer to use 2 different words when talking about what I see as 2 different things. 

We are talking about gear and how it helps you create what you want to hear. How about using the word 'tone' for gear (pups, pedals, strings, amps etc) and 'sound' for note selection, vibrato, attack, technique...? I would change your sentence to "but how you play is about 90% of your *sound* IMO"

I just find it frustrating when I post a video like the one above of Satriani saying I am interested in that particular tone and someone comes along with 'tone' is in the fingers. Not useful. When someone says I want that Keith Richards 'sound', you would say "play a tele thru a Twin", or whatever he uses, no one says "buy a Dual Rectifier and crank it up, the tone is 90% in your fingers." 

Sorry, its a pet peeve, rant over.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bluesmostly said:


> Understood, like I said, Santana will 'sound' like Santana playing thru Benson's rig, but the 'tone' will be different from his own. I prefer to use 2 different words when talking about what I see as 2 different things.
> 
> We are talking about gear and how it helps you create what you want to hear. How about using the word 'tone' for gear (pups, pedals, strings, amps etc) and 'sound' for note selection, vibrato, attack, technique...? I would change your sentence to "but how you play is about 90% of your *sound* IMO"
> 
> ...


I guess we're talking semantics now. 

I would say that tone and technique are elements of the overall sound and yes, I must concede that the two are different.

I look at the sound comprehensively and with a few notable exceptions the technique is about 90% of the overall sound. 

Now, the next time you're in a room with Brian May or Jeff Beck, play their guitar through their rig and check the tapes (not sarcasm).

That's why people are so adament about the "tone is in your hands" paradigm.

There's just no gear on the planet that will make me sound like those guys because they physically attack the guitar in a way that is (aparently) completely different than I do.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very personal observation/opinion of course, but over the past few years it's been P90's that get me the closest to the sound that I really like. Among single coil Fenders, humbucker'd Semi-hollow and Les Pauls, I have an R4 with Lollars and a tele with Reilander P90's and these are the two guitars that I continually reach for. And I'm equally as happy whether I play them through 6V6/12AX7 or EL84/EF86 amps.


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

I am picking up what Milkman is putting down. 

To me, good tone/sound (or whatever you want to call it) is when the way your gear interacts with each other in a way that makes it so when the sound you hear out of your rig, matches the sound in your head when you play guitar. 

Bottom line is, when you really f&*%^'n dig the way your rig sounds when you play it, that's good tone. Good tone always makes me wanna play more, and playing more makes me a better player, and being a better player makes my tone better. Wow, lightbulb!! Sometimes, dicking around finding tone is fun, and thanks okay. 

Tone however, is so subjective its like arguing which beer tastes great, or which one is less filling.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> Very personal observation/opinion of course, but over the past few years it's been P90's that get me the closest to the sound that I really like. Among single coil Fenders, humbucker'd Semi-hollow and Les Pauls, I have an R4 with Lollars and a tele with Reilander P90's and these are the two guitars that I continually reach for. And I'm equally as happy whether I play them through 6V6/12AX7 or EL84/EF86 amps.


Since I have my with P90's , can't hardly play my Strat anymore


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Swervin55 said:


> Very personal observation/opinion of course, but over the past few years it's been P90's that get me the closest to the sound that I really like. Among single coil Fenders, humbucker'd Semi-hollow and Les Pauls, I have an R4 with Lollars and a tele with Reilander P90's and these are the two guitars that I continually reach for. And I'm equally as happy whether I play them through 6V6/12AX7 or EL84/EF86 amps.


Can you post a clip of the p90 sound?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

for me, id have to say its the John Sykes tone from the last recordings he did for Whitesnake and Blue Murder. Pure '80s goodness. rhythm that cuts, and liquidy sounding leads that sustain for days.
id have to cut off his hands to get that tone though. ive read about his gear extensively...some of it doesnt make any sense...mesa recto amps or jcm800's...either one seems to do it...for him.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Can you post a clip of the p90 sound?


I bet those would sound huge with your amp !!
The clean of the P90's is also Bold !...see later in the video

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xlF_iEuO5cs

This guy plays clean with a great Townshend technique 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu5znzU1ECw


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The best guitar tone I've ever heard was not produced by a guitar. Gasp.

A few years ago I saw Prince in concert & he had some "gospel ladies" singing back up. They all got a chance to solo & one of the ladies hit a stinging note that had a depth & a growl that was beyond nasty. I thought, "I've been trying to get my Les Paul to sound like THAT for years!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> The best guitar tone I've ever heard was not produced by a guitar. Gasp.
> 
> A few years ago I saw Prince in concert & he had some "gospel ladies" singing back up. They all got a chance to solo & one of the ladies hit a stinging note that had a depth & a growl that was beyond nasty. I thought, "I've been trying to get my Les Paul to sound like THAT for years!"
> 
> ...


...that's about as difficult as chasing tone gets.

- - - Updated - - -



Diablo said:


> for me, id have to say its the John Sykes tone from the last recordings he did for Whitesnake and Blue Murder. Pure '80s goodness. rhythm that cuts, and liquidy sounding leads that sustain for days.
> id have to cut off his hands to get that tone though. ive read about his gear extensively...some of it doesnt make any sense...mesa recto amps or jcm800's...either one seems to do it...for him.


Do you have any particular clips? I checked out a few, but I'm not sure if I'm looking at the right stuff.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> The best guitar tone I've ever heard was not produced by a guitar. Gasp.
> 
> A few years ago I saw Prince in concert & he had some "gospel ladies" singing back up. They all got a chance to solo & one of the ladies hit a stinging note that had a depth & a growl that was beyond nasty. I thought, "I've been trying to get my Les Paul to sound like THAT for years!"


I wonder if _that_ could be profiled in a Kemper? It'd be fun just giving the preset a name!


Anyways, if someone doesn't think tone is at least partially in the fingers, why doesn't everyone sound exactly the same playing through the same rig. In my experience, they do not. Every person sounds a bit different, although the hardware hasn't changed (well, except for those minutes of aging). As for theGP string, so many experts with 0 experience beyond Madison Square Bedroom - how can they all be wrong? I always love the 'big iron - big glass' comments - 'cause that's whatcha gotta have for 200 sq ft.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I want to sound like Alex Lifeson, but since I'm over 50, that'll never happen. He must have been born with a gibson in his hands


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Interesting. I like Rush but I've never considered Alex Lifeson as being known for his tone. Any song in particular?



knight_yyz said:


> I want to sound like Alex Lifeson, but since I'm over 50, that'll never happen. He must have been born with a gibson in his hands


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Can you post a clip of the p90 sound?


Check out Sean Costello

https://youtu.be/jSYmZea1H1Y

https://youtu.be/qX8b0hVXk28


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> Check out Sean Costello
> 
> https://youtu.be/jSYmZea1H1Y
> 
> https://youtu.be/qX8b0hVXk28


Great tone, playing & songs! Thanks for making me hip to this cat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> Great tone, playing & songs! Thanks for making me hip to this cat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome. Don't wish to derail the thread but you might have figured out by now that he's no longer with us. Died a day before his 29th b-day of an accidental overdose due to a bipolar condition.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Interesting. I like Rush but I've never considered Alex Lifeson as being known for his tone. Any song in particular?


I always had the impression that Lifeson had amazing tone. It's heavily processed but sounds great and fits the mix IMO.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I loved his tone in the '70s but he got a little toooo 'chorus-y' in the '80s. But everyone got tooo 'chorus-y' in the '80s. I think his tone is much better now and for the last decade or so.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

As far as I know he has been using the same effects board for years, but he changes amp brands back and forth between Marshall and Hughs Kettner. So his sound hasn't really changed too much, although I admit I haven't been to see him live in years.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> everyone got tooo 'chorus-y' in the '80s.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I like the crunchy tones heard on an album by a little known Ontario band, Bushdoctors. The song Sweet Fire is a rockin' tune with a pair of dualling guitar solos at the end. I often find myself searching for ways to get that tone out of my gear and my hands. 

For cleans I've rarely heard anything better than my own rig. Rivera 112 open back combo with a 112 closed back extension cab and my Strat loaded with Dimarzios.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I loved his tone in the '70s but he got a little toooo 'chorus-y' in the '80s. But everyone got tooo 'chorus-y' in the '80s. I think his tone is much better now and for the last decade or so.


The Counterparts album was a "back to basics". I've been able to see them live several times starting with that tour & Alex's live tone has been consistently good. Noticeably more "thump" from the Lesters vs. the PRSs.

- - - Updated - - -



Swervin55 said:


> You're welcome. Don't wish to derail the thread but you might have figured out by now that he's no longer with us. Died a day before his 29th b-day of an accidental overdose due to a bipolar condition.


Maudit chalice tabarnac!


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd like to count myself in with the people who are happy with the way they sound on any given day, and to a point I am. Sometimes, I'll be wailing away and hit an e chord, and it just sounds like magic for what ever reason I'll just have dialed in the amp, and my OD Glove, perfectly that day. Of course that tone and my ear changes from day to day. I could literaly change nothing and sound like total ass the following day.

I'm only like that to a point though, and beyond that point I've been chasing the Mike Ness tone for years now. To me, Mike Ness has the perfect "gritty warmth" to his sound. It's the epitome of P90 snarl to my ear.

[video] https://youtu.be/lIWHlIhvt3Y[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour;615577
Do you have any particular clips? I checked out a few said:


> Try this one, for a live sound...the whole thing sums it up for me, but at 3 min is about the perfect lead sound to my ears.
> [video=youtube;lxx59BZEncQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxx59BZEncQ&amp;list=RD_46kUgaDCyE&amp;index=3[/video]
> 
> or the ADA MP-1 goodness Vito Bratta had (2:50 and on):
> ...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Diablo said:


> 80's hair metal...I sometimes feel so alone here, lol


You are not alone. I have a ton of hair metal on my playlist!


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

I hear lots of different tones I like. I have a go-to in my Tonelab I use a lot - kind of a mix of chimey and smooth overdrive i like with humbuckers. Probably what I used here:
[video=youtube;-t8vXpJCTAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t8vXpJCTAQ[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Try this one, for a live sound...the whole thing sums it up for me, but at 3 min is about the perfect lead sound to my ears.
> [video=youtube;lxx59BZEncQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxx59BZEncQ&amp;list=RD_46kUgaDCyE&amp;index=3[/video]
> 
> or the ADA MP-1 goodness Vito Bratta had (2:50 and on):
> ...


Yeah, you're definitely out of my league when it comes to 80s metal. It's gotta be those couple years you have on me


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

I want it to sound like red meat, cooked rare with a bottle of 2008 Merlot, and a finish of soft cheese on a cracker and a glass of good port.

Know what I mean!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am a product of the late 60s and early 70s. That is where my ideal tone comes from.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

skilsaw said:


> I want it to sound like red meat, cooked rare with a bottle of 2008 Merlot, and a finish of soft cheese on a cracker and a glass of good port.
> 
> Know what I mean!


So, like...dinner party for one tone?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;nvfjIY-THZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvfjIY-THZE[/video]
Hair metal be damned.
[video=youtube;vBadAVsdixk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBadAVsdixk[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> [video=youtube;nvfjIY-THZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvfjIY-THZE[/video]
> Hair metal be damned.


 Good ol cousin humpin music


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Good ol cousin humpin music


It's all relative. You just gotta pluck the G string at the right point to get the right twang.


----------

